# Yahoo- Promising Target To Treat Chronic Abdominal Pain (Science Daily)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

High levels of a protein linked to the way pain signals are sent to the brain led to a decrease in abdominal pain in a recent study in mice. Researchers say the finding suggests the protein might someday serve as the basis of new treatments for chronic pain associated with a number of bowel disorders. View the full article


----------

